# Few pictures of Shorty!



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey everyone, hav'nt posted in awhile. Wanted to post a few pictures of Shorty. He is 1 year, 5 months now. Weighs 66lbs.

Really wanna train him for weight pull.. Definately has the drive/build to do so.. Im hoping to start him on it once summer is over!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay theres my boy!!!! Looking good


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

He's looking good, very handsome! Definitely a big boy @ 66lbs too. My boy Whit is the same age and about the same size (63lbs) and I want to get him into weight pull as well. 

He looks super happy and in great shape, good luck with it!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Loving that face and the face wrinkles. He is definately one handsome boy


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you everyone~!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

..........


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Eric said:


> He's looking good, very handsome! Definitely a big boy @ 66lbs too. My boy Whit is the same age and about the same size (63lbs) and I want to get him into weight pull as well.
> 
> He looks super happy and in great shape, good luck with it!


if you do decide to let me know when and we can help eachother out


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwwww, wrinkles!! 
He's super cute!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's good to see an update on Shorty. He's looking good!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good looking dog


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Good looking boy, got a monster of a tongue on him. :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful boy


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Good looking boy, got a monster of a tongue on him. :roll:


thanks.. lol yes he does!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the second picture, he seems goofy. A very good looking pup there.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What part of Washington do you live in that you got a summer this year? I think it may have gotten above eighty once and that was in the last week, just in time for summer to be over, ha ha.

Great looking pup you have there


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

save_HUTCH said:


> I love the second picture, he seems goofy. A very good looking pup there.


Thanks, and yes he is a big baby lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great looking boy!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

dylroche1 said:


> if you do decide to let me know when and we can help eachother out


Definitely!!


----------



## Remi (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful dog, i love his build.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Love his face such a hunk.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah not so much of a summer here in WA. :/


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Yeah not so much of a summer here in WA. :/


Nope :[.... Already back to the crappy weather...


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you everyone!


----------

